# Removing desktop icons



## Error 404 (May 3, 2008)

I want to remove some Icons from my desktop, but Vista asks for Admin permission to continue (I'm not an admin  ).
It seems that whenever I delete one of these icons from my desktop, it is also removed from all the other user accounts. For example, I deleted the Skype icon from my desktop, and it was then removed from everyone elses as well.
How can I delete icons from my desktop only, without affecting anyone elses?


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> I want to remove some Icons from my desktop, but Vista asks for Admin permission to continue (I'm not an admin  ).
> It seems that whenever I delete one of these icons from my desktop, it is also removed from all the other user accounts. For example, I deleted the Skype icon from my desktop, and it was then removed from everyone elses as well.
> How can I delete icons from my desktop only, without affecting anyone elses?



the icons are located in 'all users' folder somewhere (for example, i see a few shared icons in "C:\Users\Public\Desktop" )

The only way to fix those, is to remove the icons from there, and place them on to each users desktops manually. an admin may need to do this.


----------

